# accrochez vous...



## touba (25 Juillet 2001)

wala... j'ai une petite série de questions à vous soumettre. les voilà :

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>quelle est la différence entre LINUX, UNIX et OPEN SOURCE ?
<LI>à quoi sert LINUX ? juste à programmer et/ou à gérer plus profondément Mac OS X ?
<LI>pour démarrer l'apprentissage LINUX, on commence par quoi ?
<LI>pourquoi y a t-il plusieurs LINUX ?
<LI>faut-il obligatoirement un DD ou une partition formatée LINUX pour travailler avec ?
<LI>la programation sous LINUX est faite à partir de ligne de code non ? pourquoi parlez vous d'interface graphique ? d'AQUA ?
<LI>DARWIN, QUARTZ c'est quoi ?
<LI>y a t-il un rapport entre LINUX et les DEV.TOOLS de Mac OS X ?
<LI>quel est le but suprême de la maitrise de l'environnement LINUX ?
<LI>quels sites (en français) me conseillez vous pour découvrir le monde LINUX ?
<LI>TERMINAL et CONSOLE dans Mac OS X sont-ils des outils LINUX ?
<LI>faut il installer des logiciels ou fichiers spéciaux pour utiliser LINUX ? (Mandrake ?) et puis c'est gratuit tout ça ? vraiment ?
<LI>et enfin pourquoi Toine et Gwen sont-ils des dieux LINUX ? hi hi hi...
[/list]

walaaaaa... c'est tout ! 
merci d'avance à ceux qui répondront... (merci Gwen et merci Toine...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  )


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Juillet 2001)

Bon, alors, je vais tenter les réponses. De toute façon, il faut que je te réponde, parce que Toine est en général trop chaud sur ce sujet pour avoir des explications honnêtes   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*quelle est la différence entre LINUX, UNIX et OPEN SOURCE ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Unix, c'est un système d'exploitation développé dans les années '70, à l'origine complètement à la ligne de commande : toutes les insructions sont données à l'ordinateur sous forme de codes en format texte (le DOS se pilote comme un Unix, si tu veux). _Un_ Unix, parce que dès les origines, le code source du système d'exploitation était plus ou moins public, puisque développé par des universités américaines. Plusieurs branches ont divergées de l'Unix d'origine. Des branches commerciales, et des branches qui sont restées dans le domaine éducatif.
Linux, c'est l'uvre de Linus Torvalds, un étudiant finlandais qui à ses heures perdues, a réecrit un noyau (le code central du système d'exploitation) pour Unix. Quand il a mis ça sur son site web pour partager avec deux-trois potes, il ne se doutait pas de l'ampleur qu'allait prendre sa réalisation. Mais Linux n'est jamais qu'un autre Unix.
L'Open Source, c'est l'esprit qui règne dans tout ça. Unix, de par ses origines, a toujours été proche de la gratuité. Il existe donc beaucoup de licenses stipulant que le logiciel est gratuit, et que chacun peut y collaborer, parce que le code source est rendu public (alors qu'une entreprise commerciale fera tout pour conserver secret son code source). De nos jours, on trouve beaucoup d'expressions du style "l'esprit Open Source" dans la bouche de certains étudiants. On aime, ou on n'aime pas   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*à quoi sert LINUX ? juste à programmer et/ou à gérer plus profondément Mac OS X ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Linux n'est qu'un système d'exploitation comme un autre. Peut-être un peu plus stable, parce que plus de monde travaille dessus, et que les bugs peuvent être corrigés par n'importe qui. D'un autre côté, ça produit un bordel incroyable : plus de détails plus bas.
En revanche, dans Mac OS X, on a un Unix, pas Linux. L'Unix est adapté de FreeBSD, de l'université de Berkeley. Il gère profondément Mac OS X, puisque Mac OS X est un nouvel Unix. S'il n'y avait pas l'interface Aqua par dessus, tu ne verrais que les lignes de commandes. C'est d'ailleurs une spécialité des Unix, mettre des interfaces graphiques, pour qu'on ne voit pas les trous cachés derrières   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*pour démarrer l'apprentissage LINUX, on commence par quoi ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Là, je laisse Toine répondre à cette question. Mais si tu as fait la confusion entre Unix et Linux, pour apprendre Unix, je crois que le mieux est de filer à la Fnac, et d'acheter un petit bouquin pour les débutants. Tu verras, tu en sauras vite plus

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*pourquoi y a t-il plusieurs LINUX ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Parce que comme tout le monde à accès au code et peut faire presque ce qu'il veut avec, c'est vite devenu le bordel. Il existe donc des "distributions", gratuites ou payantes, qui fournissent sur CD à l'utilisateur un installeur plus ou moins clair pour faciliter l'installation de l'OS. Mais jamais ces installeurs n'atteindront la limpidité de ceux fournis par Apple. Ça effrayerait les nerds qui veulent se filer des sensations fortes en tapant du code direct à l'écran. Hein, Toine ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*faut-il obligatoirement un DD ou une partition formatée LINUX pour travailler avec ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui, les Unix utilisent l'UFS pour gérer leurs fichiers, les Macs, l'HFS. Mac OS X a été bidouillé pour gérer les deux, mais pas les autres Unix. Et le format de gestion des fichiers se décide à l'initialisation d'un disque.

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*la programation sous LINUX est faite à partir de ligne de code non ? pourquoi parlez vous d'interface graphique ? d'AQUA ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Parce que comme tout le monde, les ingénieurs qui travaillaient sous Unix, après s'être excités à taper des commandes de plusieurs lignes parfois pour faire quelque chose, se sont dit qu'après tout, cliquer sur un bouton, c'était quand même plus facile.

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*DARWIN, QUARTZ c'est quoi ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Darwin, c'est le nom de l'Unix qui sous-tend Mac OS X. C'est lui qui est adapté de FreeBSD.
Quartz est le moteur graphique de Mac OS X, c'est lui qui permet les effets d'affichage de l'interface Aqua. Aucun rapport avec le sujet   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*y a t-il un rapport entre LINUX et les DEV.TOOLS de Mac OS X ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aucun. En revanche, il y a un rapport entre les Dev. Tools, et Unix, puisque Mac OS X est un Unix. Les Dev. Tools sont donc conçus pour générer du code qui tourne sous Unix. Néanmoins, il faut savoir que les programmes ne sont pas portables d'un Unix à un autre. Il faut les compiler pour chaque Unix, et certains ont même des spécifications qui obligent à récrire des pans entiers du code source. 

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*quel est le but suprême de la maitrise de l'environnement LINUX ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je cherche toujours Toine te dira peut-être des trucs, mais méfie-toi de ses réponses un peu enflammées   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*quels sites (en français) me conseillez vous pour découvrir le monde LINUX ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Toine ?

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*TERMINAL et CONSOLE dans Mac OS X sont-ils des outils LINUX ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le Terminal, oui. La console, non. Elle ne fait qu'afficher les messages d'erreurs de ton Mac.

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*faut il installer des logiciels ou fichiers spéciaux pour utiliser LINUX ? (Mandrake ?) et puis c'est gratuit tout ça ? vraiment ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est un OS, donc oui, il faut installer des fichiers. Certaines distributions sont gratuites, d'autres non. Ça dépend du degré de support fourni avec.

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*et enfin pourquoi Toine et Gwen sont-ils des dieux LINUX ? hi hi hi...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En ce qui me concerne, je maîtrise un peu Unix, parce que je l'utilise à l'école. De là à être un Dieu

[25 juillet 2001 : message édité par Gwenhiver]


----------



## benR (25 Juillet 2001)

MInce, j'aurais bien aimé répondre aussi.. alors j'y vais de mon petit topo !






 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Posté par Gwenhiver
*De nos jours, on trouve beaucoup d'expressions du style "l'esprit Open Source" dans la bouche de certains étudiants. On aime, ou on n'aime pas  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Alors, là, je remercie Gwen d'aborder ce point o combien essentiel. Touba: l'esprit Open SOurce, c'est ESSENTIEL !!!!, si tu l'as pas, dans notre monde moderne, tu es mort. Le summum du "in", c'est l'esprit open source, aujourd'hui.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> Posté par Gwenhiver
*En revanche, dans Mac OS X, on a un Unix, pas Linux. L'Unix est adapté de FreeBSD, de l'université de Berkeley.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh... si je ne m'abuse, il est plus issu de Mach (de l'universite de Carneggi Melon), un noyau développé par Avie Tevanian (pas pour rien qu'il est à son poste, lui). La couche FreeBSD est utilisée pour l'implémentation des fonctions Réseau.
Mach+FreeBSD+d'autres trucs=Darwin, le noyau de macosX

Globalement, rien à ajouter à ce que dit Gwen, si ce n'est que je soupconne les gars qui mairise Linux de le faire dans un seul but: se la péter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà, je voulais que ce soit dit. (hein Toine ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Donc, touva, linux sert à tout, puisque c'est un OS comme les autres. On parle d'interface graphique parce que Linux en lui même n'en a pas, et que c'est quand on l'installe qu'on choisit l'interface graphque à ajouter par dessus (un peu comme au dessus de macosX, il y a Aqua).


voilà voilà !
(en attendant Toine...)


----------



## touba (25 Juillet 2001)

et bien comme prévu je dis merci Gwen et merci Toine... ce que j'avais pas prévu c'est de remercier BenR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 merci BenR !!!

là, je vais laisser mijoter un peu vos réponses, j'assimile doucement moi ! j'aurais surement encore quelques questions mais je vais laisser souffler tout le monde... donc : je reviendrai à la charge !
merci beaucoup et à très bientôt... hi hi hi...©


----------



## benR (26 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*ce que j'avais pas prévu c'est de remercier BenR
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais, je suis habitué, moi, je suis toujours le gars qu'on oublie, le canard boiteux, la cinquième roue du carosse...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











De rien, touba ! Je pouvais pas laisser les deux autres te raconter n'importe quoi.. Il fallait que je participe un peu   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Surtout si tu as appris des trucs, c'est le principal ! 
Au plaisir !

[25 juillet 2001 : message édité par benR]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*

Ouais, je suis habitué, moi, je suis toujorus le gars qu'on oublie, le canard boiteux, la cinquième roue du carosse...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais non benR ne pleure pas comme ca, on t'oublie pas


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2001)

deuxième fournée !

<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>si TERMINAL permet de travailler UNIX, pourquoi s'embêter à installer autre chose, comme mandrake ? TERMINAL n'est pas suffisant ?
<LI>si OS X tourne sur UNIX, ma partition OS X est-elle formatée UNIX ?
<LI>si j'ai bien compris OS X est un UNIX graphique non ?
<LI>les DEV.TOOLS c'est quoi alors ? ça tourne sur quel base ?
<LI>et si j'ai vraiment bien compris : UNIX ça sert à rien hormis à faire plaisir à Toine, hein ? à quand le TOINUX ? hi hi hi...©
<LI>non, je plaisante...
[/list]

merciiiiii... BenR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[25 juillet 2001 : message édité par touba.fall]


----------



## Muludovski (26 Juillet 2001)

J'adoooooooooooore ces forums!!! Aaaaaatchoum!!! Snif...

[25 juillet 2001 : message édité par Muludovski]


----------



## benR (26 Juillet 2001)

J'étais prem's !






 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*

<LI>si TERMINAL permet de travailler UNIX, pourquoi s'embêter à installer autre chose, comme mandrake ? TERMINAL n'est pas suffisant ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mandrake est l'install complete. Si tu veux, touba, mandrake est equivalent a macosX (sauf que mandrake est linux et macosX unix)
par contre le truc qui n'est pas obligatoire, c'est de mettre une interface graphique, quand on a le terminal. D'ailleurs comme le dit Toine il arrive de voir des Unix sans interface graphique.

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
<LI>si OS X tourne sur UNIX, ma partition OS X est-elle formatée UNIX ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca depend. tu pouvais le faire (UFS), mais macOS X supporte aussi le HFS+ (macos étendu)


  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
<LI>si j'ai bien compris OS X est un UNIX graphique non ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yes.. si tu veux, Unix (comme linux) est organisé en couche... en gros, il y a le noyau (Darwin pour macosX), et au dessus d'autres trucs... Notamment l'interface graphique. Aqua est l'interface graphique au dessus du noyaux de macosX. Mais on peut faire tourner macosX sans Aqua

  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
<LI>les DEV.TOOLS c'est quoi alors ? ça tourne sur quel base ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les devtools sont les logiciels de développements d'Apple livrés avec MacOS X. ils tournent sous macosX et permettent de créer des softs pour macosX...


  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
<LI>et si j'ai vraiment bien compris : UNIX ça sert à rien hormis à faire plaisir à Toine, hein ? ]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

En gros c'est tout à fait ça !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est vrai (comme le disait Toine) que les Unix et Linux sont utilisés pour faire des serveurs notamment, car ils sont très stables, et présentent d'autres caractéristiques qui en font des plates formes idéeales pour ce genre de trucs.

Voilà !





[25 juillet 2001 : message édité par benR]


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2001)

toi aussi ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*deuxième fournée !
si TERMINAL permet de travailler UNIX, pourquoi s'embêter à installer autre chose, comme mandrake ? TERMINAL n'est pas suffisant ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ben c'est différent.....
Mais bon c'est ce que je te disai, tu répondra de toute facon : ben ca OsX peut le faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



mais linux permet plus de chose que MacOsX quand même (encore, p'être pas pour longtemsp). Il existe encore plein d'application qui n'existe pas encore sous OsX et qui existe sous Linux

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
si OS X tourne sur UNIX, ma partition OS X est-elle formatée UNIX ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Comme te l'explique Gwen, MacOsX gère les deux : l'HFS et l'UFS. ET lors de l'installation de MacOsX, tu choisis si tu formates au format Unix (UFS) ou Mac (HFS+)

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*si j'ai bien compris OS X est un UNIX graphique non ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Euh en gros oui....

pour être un peu plus précis : un Unix AVEC une interface graphique...

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*les DEV.TOOLS c'est quoi alors ? ça tourne sur quel base ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ben les Dev Tools, ce ne sont que des applications normales et non pas un OS....
Il n'y a donc pas de base

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*et si j'ai vraiment bien compris : UNIX ça sert à rien hormis à faire plaisir à Toine, hein ? à quand le TOINUX ? hi hi hi...©
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ben à faire plein de chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



surtout des servers, pour les programmeurs, et faire plaisir à plein de gens...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Attention, BenR répond aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu vas avoir les réponses en doubles


----------



## Gwenhiver (26 Juillet 2001)

En route pour la deuxième série

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*si TERMINAL permet de travailler UNIX, pourquoi s'embêter à installer autre chose, comme mandrake ? TERMINAL n'est pas suffisant ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le Terminal utilise l'Unix de Mac OS X. Or tous les Unix se distinguent par quelques spécificités. Et si certains logiciels du monde Unix tournent sous Mac OS X, ce n'est pas le cas de tous, loin de là. D'où l'intérêt éventuel d'installer un Unix avec un peu plus de bouteille.
D'autre part, tu ne peux pas tout faire dans le Terminal. Certains logiciels (Gimp, par exemple, pour faire du traitement d'image) ont besoin d'interfaces graphiques. Il est possible d'installer X-Window sous Mac OS X (un serveur graphique pour gérer l'affichage des interfaces graphiques, entre autre).

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*si OS X tourne sur UNIX, ma partition OS X est-elle formatée UNIX ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu n'as pas tout suivi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai dis que Mac OS X était bidouillé pour tourner aussi bien sous HFS que sous UFS. Par défaut, l'installation se fait sur une partition HFS. D'ailleurs, si ce n'était pas le cas, tu ne pourrais pas la voir depuis Mac OS 9.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*si j'ai bien compris OS X est un UNIX graphique non ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est-à-dire que c'est un Unix (Darwin) à ligne de commande, sur lequel est lancé automatiquement une interface graphique (Aqua).

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*les DEV.TOOLS c'est quoi alors ? ça tourne sur quel base ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ce sont des outils de développement, pour programmer des logiciels. Pas vraiment de rapport avec Unix.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*et si j'ai vraiment bien compris : UNIX ça sert à rien hormis à faire plaisir à Toine, hein ? à quand le TOINUX ? hi hi hi...©*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est exactement ça. Et à faire tourner 80% des serveurs Web de la planète, et des réseaux d'entreprises

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*non, je plaisante...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On se retrouve pour le troisième round ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (26 Juillet 2001)

Ben voilà Comme ça, tu as les trois avis d'un seul coup Cool, non ?


----------



## touba (26 Juillet 2001)

en triple les réponses toine ! en TRIPLE !!!
ding ! fin du deuxième round...

et j'ai pas encore jeté l'éponge...


----------



## benR (26 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*
et j'ai pas encore jeté l'éponge...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca tombe bien, on est chaud chaud, nous !!





Je suis sur le qui vive pour la prochaine série, moi !

(au fait, les gars, mon topo sur Mach, c'était bon ou pas ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

[25 juillet 2001 : message édité par benR]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*

Ca tombe bien, on est chaud chaud, nous !!




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

CLairement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
Je suis sur le qui vive pour la prochaine série, moi !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moi aussi, si je suis encore là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
(au fait, les gars, mon topo sur Mach, c'était bon ou pas ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben je croit oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sinon BenR (je le dit ici, parce que le grand modérateur nous empêche de le dire dans le forum à gros sous, et puis ici on est dans le forum OpenSource  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) t'as les dreads toi pour avoir l'OpenSource


----------



## Gwenhiver (26 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*(au fait, les gars, mon topo sur Mach, c'était bon ou pas ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je viens de vérifier, c'est exactement ça


----------



## benR (26 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*
Je viens de vérifier, c'est exactement ça&#8230;*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comme quoi ca sert finalement de lire SystemOverview (pdf de 200 page  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) !

Toine, j'ai pas les dreads, moi j'ai juste la decoloration en blond, là... je pense que c'est bien dans l'esprit (et Gwen confirmera, a priori).

Toine, c'est toi qui disais qu'il y avait pas de vie ici ?
C'est pas de la folie, cet apres-midi, grâce à touba ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Juillet 2001)

Oui, c'est clair que cette après midi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci beaucoup Touba  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



heuresement que t'es là......


EUh je veut pas dire, mais la décoloration en blond, ca fait pas du tout OpenSource....m'enfin bon, si ca peut te faire plaisir


----------



## Gwenhiver (26 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*Toine, j'ai pas les dreads, moi j'ai juste la decoloration en blond, là... je pense que c'est bien dans l'esprit (et Gwen confirmera, a priori).*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je confirme. Si benR n'a pas l'esprit Open Source, qui d'autre le pourrait ?


----------



## benR (26 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*
Je confirme. Si benR n'a pas l'esprit Open Source, qui d'autre le pourrait ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon. Je pense que le débat est clos, Toine.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*

Bon. Je pense que le débat est clos, Toine.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

BOn si vous vous mettez à deux contre moi alors, je ne peux rien faire


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (26 Juillet 2001)

BOn ben, je vais rein dire, comme ca on va pas dire que je me la pete  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ca va comme réponse ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon allez, on va quand même dire deux trois trucs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Comme le dit BenR, l'esprit OpenSource est quelque chose de primordiale aujourd'hui... et tu peux lui dire merci, parce que sans lui, tu n'aurai pas de MacOsX et de tout ce qu'il va dedans..

SI tu veux voir à quoi ressemeble l'OpenSource, ca faire un tour sur : http://sourceforge.net/,  c'est un peu là que sont référencé les projets OpenSource et que tout le monde peut y participé...

Bon bien sur il n'y sont pas tous, mais il y en a quelques uns..

Et donc, en fait, OpenSource, ben c'est des milliers de gens qui font du bénévolats pour apporter leus savoir à une application...

Et donc comme le dit Gwen, s'il existe plus distrib Linux, c'est parce que voilà, tout le monde à accès au code, et tout le monde veut faire le sien... Mais en fait, les distributions, c'est surtout du travail fermé. C'est à dire que c'est n'est plus tout à fait OpenSource. Ils travaillent à partir des codes OpenSource, ils créent une distributions (Debain, Mandrake, Red hat, ....) mais juste avec des certaines personnes qui crée la distribution. Et ensuite, une fois celle ci fini, le logiciel est rendu publique. C'est à dire, qui veut peut téléchargé le système, et qui veut peut récupérer les sources pour faire ce qu'il veut avec.


pour répondre à Gwen, euh, on trouve encore beaucoup d'Unix qui n'ont pas d'interface.. Beaucoup de server tournent sous un Unix sans interface.


Pour ce qui est de l'installation de Linux, vi, c'est encore compliqué...
J'aime bien tripoté Linux, m'amuser dans les lignes de code, c'est vrai.
mais si il existait un Linux avec un installeur comme ceux d'Apple, je ne cracherai pas dessus, et loin de là même...


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*

 DARWIN, QUARTZ c'est quoi ?

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour préciser, Darwin est également un Projet Open-Source.


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
quel est le but suprême de la maitrise de l'environnement LINUX ?




			[QB]
Je cherche toujours Toine te dira peut-être des trucs, mais méfie-toi de ses réponses un peu enflammées
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

*


> <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
> [/QB]



Ben en fait quoi que je te dire, de toute facon, tu pourra me répondre, ben maintenant, on le fait très bien avec MacOsX.. et c'est vrai....
Et donc, je n'ai plus grand chose à dire, si ce n'est que Linux est un système très stable et très performant qui ne demande pas de puissance. C'est un OS très reconnu pour tout les domains des Severs. En effet, il intègre énormement d'outils permettant de construire des réseaux, des servers WEB très complexes, énormement de choses dont je ne vais pas parler parce que sinon, on va encore dire que je m'enflamme....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je tiens aussi à dire qu'un avantage de lInux ets u'il demande très peu de ressource système...
Il tournait parfaitement sur un Quadra 800 30Mhz/8Mo de RAM

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
TERMINAL et CONSOLE dans Mac OS X sont-ils des outils LINUX ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

DOnc comme le dit Gwen, le terminal oui, mais je tiens à rectifier ca réponse un peu érroné. Il n'existe pas de console comme celle de macOsX dans Linux.. mais en revanche, il y a toujours un fichier (au nom de syslog) qui est l'équivalent de la console à la différence que tu n'as pas le déroulement en direct.


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
faut il installer des logiciels ou fichiers spéciaux pour utiliser LINUX ? (Mandrake ?) et puis c'est gratuit tout ça ? vraiment ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben il faut installer une distribution de Linux.. et là la choix est dure... en plus, une distribution Linux n'est pas toujours disponibles pour processeur PPC.
DOnc il te faut en choisir une :
Debian
mandrake
LinuxPPC
YellowDog
Ce sont les quatres plus connues tournant sur PPC...

C'est quatres distrivutions sont gratuites, ensuite il en existe des payantes, mais c'est parce que en général, des services ou des application(non gratuites) sont fournis avec...

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>*
et enfin pourquoi Toine et Gwen sont-ils des dieux LINUX ? hi hi hi...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh presque idem que Gwen.. je maîtrise un peu Linux (et Unix) par grâce à l'école parce que le jour ou vous verrait un prof qui enseigne ca en 1ere, vous m'appelez, mais parce que mon frère m'a mit dans le bain. Mais je suis loin, très loin d'être un Dieu..




> *
> quels sites (en français) me conseillez vous pour découvrir le monde LINUX ?
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## mac_steph (26 Juillet 2001)

Super cool ce forum !!! Merci Touba.

Question 1: De formater un disque en UFS pour installer OS X, c'est possible, mais est-ce qu'on peut toujours démarrer en 9.1 ???? Je pense que non... c'est juste ?

Question 2: Quelles commandes UNIX faut-il absolument connaitre sous OS X ? (par exemple pour réparer un DD, option-pomme-s et la commande fsck-y....)

Question 3: Est-ce que OS X est en open source ? Si non, pourquoi ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## benR (26 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mac_steph:
*Super cool ce forum !!! Merci Touba !
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouais, et nous on n'y est pour rien, peut etre ?








   <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mac_steph:
*
Question 1: De formater un disque en UFS pour installer OS X, c'est possible, mais est-ce qu'on peut toujours démarrer en 9.1 ???? Je pense que non... c'est juste ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si tu as deux partitions, celle de Classic doit etre en HFS+, c'est sur...
Sinon, je pense que tu as raison.

   <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mac_steph:
*
Question 2: Quelles commandes UNIX faut-il absolument connaitre sous OS X ? (par exemple pour réparer un DD, option-pomme-s et la commande fsck-y....)
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh.. fais une recherche dans les forums sur ce sujet, on en a deja parlé mille fois.. tu trouveras des sites qui apprennent un peu. Ca dépend aussi de ce que tu connais déjà    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'en ai marre de donner toujours la même URL à ce sujet...

   <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mac_steph:
*
Question 3: Est-ce que OS X est en open source ? Si non, pourquoi ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Euh.. au prix ou on l'a payé...
Seul Darwin, le noyau de MacOS X, est en Open Source (qui, comme chacun le sait désormais, est l'essence même du bon esprit). MacOS X n'est pas en open source parce que (a priori) Apple ne veut pas distribuer gratuitement certaines technologies made in Cupertino (Aqua, Quartz...).

Ca fait du bien de retrouver ce forum après cette folle journée d'hier, n'est ce pas ?

[26 juillet 2001 : message édité par benR]

[26 juillet 2001 : message édité par benR]


----------



## mac_steph (26 Juillet 2001)

"Dis merci à la dame..."

bon, alors merci BenR, merci Gwenhiver, merci Toine


----------



## Gwenhiver (26 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mac_steph:
*Question 1: De formater un disque en UFS pour installer OS X, c'est possible, mais est-ce qu'on peut toujours démarrer en 9.1 ???? Je pense que non... c'est juste ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour préciser tout ça, l'article 25316 de la Technical Info Library : Mac OS X 10.0: Choosing UFS or Mac OS Extended (HFS Plus) Formatting.


----------



## touba (28 Juillet 2001)

coucou ! me revoilou !
bon... une questions (seulement, oui !)
<UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>avantage d'avoir OS X sur une partition UNIX ?[/list]
(hi hi ! ça valait le coup d'utiliser UBB liste sur ce coup là !!!)


----------



## benR (28 Juillet 2001)

Alors là, touba, c'est une énorme question !!

On en a déjà discuté il y a un moment, et je ne crois pas qu'un réponse tranchée a été trouvée. Alors je te tente un truc qui n'engage que moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'un des trucs cool des Unix, c'est que la gestion de l'écriture des données sur le Disque dur est très bien faite. En gros, ils n'ont pas le problème de fragmentation du disque (que connaissent Windows ou MacOS), ou en tout cas ils l'ont moins. Bon, ça je le tire d'un de mes cours de cette année, j'en sais pas beaucoup plus, à vrai dire.

Ca pourrait être l'intérêt de mettre osX sur une partition UFS: un Unix sur une partition Unix, c'est l'idéal pour les données écrites sur le DD, et on évite une trop grande fragmentation du disque.

J'ai trouvé 
une TIL là dessus, qui ne dit pas grand chose ("l'UFS est préférable pour développer des applis UNIX sur macosX"). Et comme ce matin je suis chaud, voici une page en anglais sur le sujet: c'est là !

Peut être ca peut servir...


----------



## Gwenhiver (29 Juillet 2001)

Franchement, vu les problèmes qu'ont rencontré les gens ayant fait des partitions UFS, à moins de maîtriser vraiment ton Mac, tu devrais te contenter de l'HFS. Qui marche aussi bien, de toute façon

Je pense que si Apple a conservé la possibilité de faire des partitions UFS, c'est pour permettre une meilleure intégration de Mac OS X dans des réseaux Unix. Pour un ordinateur personnel, pas d'intérêt.


----------

